# Sticky  Falling thruogh the ice



## back lash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysnKtuUTt8k&feature=related.......I think this a video worth watching.It could save your life.I hope you guys never fall through but if you do these methods could help you. .....B.L.


----------



## Pikedaddy

Thats a great video.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...This is a video well worth watching...If it saved one ice fisherman's life it was worth it...C.L...


----------



## nixmkt

back lash said:


> I think this a video worth watching.It could save your life.I hope you guys never fall through but if you do these methods could help you. .....B.L.


It sure is worth watching. Great info. Thanks for posting. Mods, please sticky it.


----------



## neocats1

Great info. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## checkmate115

Good Video. Think everybody who goes on the ice should watch it. Thanks 4 posting.


----------



## Snook

Great video! I would suggest for everyone to get a float suit/hypothermia suit if your going to be on the ice.


----------



## Longspur

Great video absolutely. Take it from someone who actually went in some years ago, me . Elbows up on the ice and kick then roll sideways until your a safe distance from the spot then run like hell for land. Hard lesson learned but a good one. And a totally new repect for the hard water with some perspective on what to do. Everyone needs to see this. Have fun but by all means be safe and be on the defensive about what could happen.
Remember NO ICE IS SAFE.

Longspur


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Good video. I think everyone should take a peak at this before travelling out on that thin ice.

Becareful guys....that ice is unsafe.

Hope to see you all in the spring time for some great fishing 

-Sarah


----------



## Offshore Limits

Nice video. I was unfortunate or unlikely when I was 16 years old(27 years ago) to go completely thru while towing a heavy sled of gear behind me. Someone had cut a hole about 2 ft. by 3 ft. in the ice and overnight it had froze over and dusted with snow. I went through it in the dark and had real trouble finding the hole again from underneath the ice. punching up I finally found it....finally pulled out , left gear and got to the car to warm up...luckilly that was the last time going through


----------



## icebucketjohn

*Portage Lakes, Old State Park:* ONE ICER FELL THROUGH THE ICE ON TUESDAY, 12/21. IT WAS HIS OWN FAULT B/C HE WAS FISHING ON ICE LESS THAN 1 1/2"... TOWARDS THE FLAG POLE. LUCKILY, HIS HAND SPIKES AIDED HIM IN GETTING OUT AND NOT HAVING AN EARLY TRAGEDY.


----------



## johnkfisherman

This is one great video that everyone who goes on ice should watch...thanks!


----------



## erie 6

Saw this video last week before going to Erie to fish with my buds, makes you think.Everyone should see this if they are going on the ice.


----------



## slowjo

I hope that everyone watches this.


----------



## jeffjenkins1

That was very informative! Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## FishingJunkie92

This video is great, i feel safe of my confidence of getting out if i were to fall through that i now know what to do. NOTE: EVERYONE ONE SHOULD HAVE A SET OF PICKS


----------



## Whaler

Everyone should carry ice spikes to help pull themselves out. Chances are you won't fall through a hole as big as the one in the video so you may not be able to kick your feet as easily as he did so the spikes could make all the difference in the world.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Great video. It's a comfort to be armed with such information if the worst case scenario happens. Thank you!


----------



## steelcrappie

I hope that dosnt ever happen to me


----------



## steelcrappie

That would suck


----------



## Zelmsdawg

I think I'll get some picks 

Zelmsdawg


----------



## MichaelM

Ahh. Hope we don't need to use this, but thanks for sharing this, never seen it before.


----------



## Ghost Recon

Ages ago me and a friend went out to lake Aquilla. I think it was Aquilla. Anyway, it was still frozen over and we just wanted to check it out. There were several people ice fishing on one end of the lake and a bucket sitting out on the other end of the lake. We were pretty young, just old enough to drive. So we get the brilliant idea to check out that bucket. When all of a sudden we start to hear the ice crack. We immediately split up and both made it back to shore. Scarry stuff, I can tell you. Luckily we were both lightweights back in those days......


----------



## vc1111

Good video, but I would also like to see how effective the ice spikes might be in a situation with a smaller hole where kicking your legs is not as possible or effective.


----------



## Caiden007

back lash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysnKtuUTt8k&feature=related.......I think this a video worth watching.It could save your life.I hope you guys never fall through but if you do these methods could help you. .....B.L.


That would not be a good thing for me because I hate cold water so I'm sure I would really hate Icy water.


----------



## half pole

Great video. I have fell through the ice before on a farm pond.luckily I had a couple other people with me and they was able to get me out.


----------



## Joe Sylvania

I fell through the ice while heading out on lake St. Clair. I was fortunate to be wearing ice picks in my sleeves. I took my gloves off and pull my ice picks out. I waited a few seconds to gather my thoughts and then easily pulled myself out. I will never go out without them.


----------



## MuskyFan

Watch the video. Don't think he thought it through...

http://www.golf.com/extra-spin/watc...oes-terribly-wrong?xid=socialflow_facebook_si


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MuskyFan said:


> Watch the video. Don't think he thought it through...
> 
> http://www.golf.com/extra-spin/watc...oes-terribly-wrong?xid=socialflow_facebook_si


He earned everybit of that one!


----------



## MuskyFan

A whole house?

http://www.kare11.com/news/local/ice-house-sinks-through-chisago-county-lake-overnight/378350308


----------



## RStock521

Here's another good video about falling through too:


----------



## steelnuts

MODS - A re-post in some of the other forums would absolutely be worthwhile.


----------



## KaGee

steelnuts said:


> MODS - A re-post in some of the other forums would absolutely be worthwhile.


No. This is where it belongs.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL

back lash said:


> think this a video worth watching.It could save your life.I hope you guys never fall through but if you do these methods could help you. .....B.L.


Great video. I always keep a 50 ft length of rope in my shanty. Always use a spud bar on early ice.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Weather channel had video of a guy being rescued today. Be safe out there. Buddy system with everyone having 50' of rope and ice spikes could save a life.


----------



## bustedrod

you must have the safety gear , picks, shoe cleats, rope... my sled i carry 50 ft rope , an emergency blanket, spare pics, having gone thru the ice several times in my life when it happens the first thing is dont panic,


----------



## rutnut245

Invest in a good float suit. I have a Mustang two piece. It's very warm, wind resistant and Coast Guard rated. They are pricey but how much is your life worth?


----------

